

Show HN : 7 Minutes Workout app for iOS (weekend project) - kirualex
https://itunes.apple.com/app/7-minutes-workout/id650627810?l=en&ls=1&mt=8

======
jpmatz
Great job, even more for a weekend project! Will definitely try it tonight!

~~~
kirualex
Thanks! You can find out a little more about how I built it on my blog :
[http://kirualex.github.io/#!/scribble/4](http://kirualex.github.io/#!/scribble/4)

~~~
coderguy123
very cool. will try it out tonight.

